
Tesla's new Model X has a 'bioweapon defense mode' button - ghshephard
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/30/9421719/tesla-model-x-bioweapon-defense-mode-button
======
ghshephard
With "700 times better at filtering smog," \- a vehicle like this would be a
big hit in Singapore right now:

[http://aqicn.org/city/singapore/south/](http://aqicn.org/city/singapore/south/)

The PSI at my office maxed out at 314 for 2.5 microns today - which is in the
"Hazardous" range. A lot of people are wearing N95 masks, but it would be nice
to hop into a car and not worry about the air.

------
aubreykilian
This smells like a marketing gimmick... (See what I did there?) Why not just
make that button's functionality be the default, instead of an optional
setting? I think some engineer had way too much fun putting that hazardous
image into the UI...

~~~
ghshephard
If I had to guess - with air being forced through a full filter, you are going
to take a serious hit to range as a lot of power is required to force the air
through the filter at full "filtering" setting.

